# One tube, 38, Low AMH & BFP Baby!



## kkompan

Can't believe it! It's been three days of getting BFP's and I'm still in shock. 

I'm also a little terrified it's another ectopic so I can't wait to see the doc!

It' s been a year since my ectopic. I did 5 rounds of Clomid. And just this month (not even on Clomid) it happened. I had just been to an RE twice for testing and had been told i had low ovarian reserve (AMH .39) and that it was IVF or nothing. 

I was crushed. Can't afford IVF. And I was already pregnant - just didn't know it!

There's always hope. Baby dust to you all!

:happydance:


----------



## Sweet_Mama

Awesome news! A huge congratulations to you and your family!! Hugs.


----------



## Sushai

YAY!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## cole2009

Congrats!!


----------



## Tink1o5

Huge congrats :hugs: :hugs: 
sending u sticky dust
an wishing you the happiest and healthiest 9 months an beyond


----------



## baby05

Congratulations !


----------



## Wolfie

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months! x


----------



## v2007

Thats a wonderful success story. 

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## embryo

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## lucy_x

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh42/girl_looney/friends/friends-congtratulations.gif


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## flubdub

Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations :flower:


----------



## kkompan

Hi ladies! Thanks for all the well wishes. The sticky dust might be working. I had my second blood test today - so we can see if the hcg is doubling. I won't know till tomorrow.

The first blood test hsg was only 400 - a little low not too bad. But the progesterone was off the charts! Suppose to be very good sign. Maybe even multiples.

I'll keep you updated.

Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## mandy1971

Absolutely wonderful news.. You will give alot of women on here a big boost by telling your story including me, you've made my month! A very h&h pregnancy to you x


----------



## Allie2009

Awesome news!!! congrats!!! you have given me hope!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

congratulations - thanks for the hope!


----------



## daisy74

Yay!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bathbabe

Congratulations x


----------



## TwilightAgain

Congrats! :flower: Good luck!


----------



## Indigo77

:dance::happydance:


----------

